# A new no-date longines silver arrow !



## asadtiger

Hey

I didnt see much discussion of this but I was glad to see this news:









Longines Remakes the 1950s Silver Arrow | SJX Watches


A retro, time-only wristwatch.




watchesbysjx.com





Longines is just killing it for heritage lovers and the WUS I think


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

It looks really nice and those fluted markers are quite unique. Too small for me at 38.5 mm but I have no doubt the modest size and no-date will appeal to a lot of people.


----------



## harryst

Does anybody know what they did - if anything - to the movement? From everything I could find on the net, it appears that it does, indeed, have a date.

Did they remove the crown phantom date position/midnight-date-change click? (I asked the same in a comment at wornandwound but it never showed up - draw your conclusions)

-- h

PS Surprised SJX did not mention anything in his review. I sent him a msg asking him. Let's see.

Edit: he did respond to my email - classy guy. Sadly, no info :-(


----------



## asadtiger

from what I know of Longine's recent heritage releases without date, there is no phantom date position on the crown or click at midnight...this is true for the sector dial and military heritage released recently...it would be wonderful if some owners of these pieces or anyone familiar with this release can inform please.


----------



## harryst

asadtiger said:


> from what I know of Longine's recent heritage releases without date, there is no phantom date position on the crown or click at midnight...this is true for the sector dial and military heritage released recently...it would be wonderful if some owners of these pieces or anyone familiar with this release can inform please.


BigEye chrono has the click (as per a monochrome review. They state crown is clear, though)


----------



## Pongster

asadtiger said:


> Hey
> 
> I didnt see much discussion of this but I was glad to see this news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longines Remakes the 1950s Silver Arrow | SJX Watches
> 
> 
> A retro, time-only wristwatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchesbysjx.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longines is just killing it for heritage lovers and the WUS I think


yes. Love my heritage military despite the fauxtina.


----------



## pinchelobster

I love this release. If there's no phantom date I may be forced to buy one. I agree, Longines has been crushing it lately.


----------



## asadtiger

Pongster said:


> yes. Love my heritage military despite the fauxtina.
> 
> View attachment 15714945


Beautiful watch...thank you for sharing.

does it have a phantom date position?


----------



## Pongster

asadtiger said:


> Beautiful watch...thank you for sharing.
> 
> does it have a phantom date position?


nope. And i would think it would be unbecoming of longines if they used a movement with date.


----------



## jil_sander

Thanks for sharing!
I've always wanted something like heritage conquest, but without date. This is pretty much perfect for me.


----------



## mojorison_75

harryst said:


> BigEye chrono has the click (as per a monochrome review. They state crown is clear, though)


I read that before I bought mine, but I can confirm there's no click on the Big Eye. That movement uses a " pusher button" on the side of the case to change the date. Longines just left off the "pusher button".


----------



## harryst

mojorison_75 said:


> I read that before I bought mine, but I can confirm there's no click on the Big Eye. That movement uses a " pusher button" on the side of the case to change the date. Longines just left off the "pusher button".


You mean you cannot hear anything around midnight? (well, you do not have a "midnight" so at 12... every other time...) Would be surprised to see monochrome asserting something so blatantly false.

-- h

PS Re "pusher button" yes - I agree - I have the same movement in my Heritage 1973 - was wrong to talk about crown "ghost" position


----------



## MaDTempo

That is a cool watch. The hour and cardinal point indices are pretty unique and the case back is interesting. Not a fan of the strap.

Please tell me why Longines insists on using odd-number distances for the lug width. My Longines Conquest Sport chrono with 21 mm lugs (on the wrist right now) has limited strap options because of this.


----------



## Kirkawall

harryst said:


> You mean you cannot hear anything around midnight? (well, you do not have a "midnight" so at 12... every other time...) Would be surprised to see monochrome asserting something so blatantly false.
> 
> -- h
> 
> PS Re "pusher button" yes - I agree - I have the same movement in my Heritage 1973 - was wrong to talk about crown "ghost" position


You can hear the faint click, but when you hear it is pure guesswork -- I've models that clicked at 10 and others that did it just before 5. Not a big deal, unless that sort of quirk will drive you wild, in which case you're likely looking at other watch brands anyway. The newer L8XX movement is a nice upgrade in terms of PR and enhanced resistance to magnetism, although the older one's no slouch. My BigEye is well within COSC years later and runs to nearly 70 hours on a full wind.

Big fan of this piece. If I were in the market for a fit n' forget dress watch I'd grab one for sure. Longines are becoming one of the most interesting brands around in terms of new releases, particularly in the heritage sector.


----------



## harryst

Kirkawall said:


> You can hear the faint click


Aha!



> Not a big deal, unless that sort of quirk will drive you wild, in which case you're likely looking at other watch brands anyway.


I think it is a big deal! (+ I am not necessarily looking at other brands; in fact, for the sake of good-ol'-times alone, I do not want to be wearing watches more expensive than Longines' ballpark - although I am certainly guilty of violating said principle).

I would rather have a date than a hidden date wheel. Shocked to see the BigEye get awards. We should start a crusade against stuff like that.


----------



## mojorison_75

harryst said:


> You mean you cannot hear anything around midnight? (well, you do not have a "midnight" so at 12... every other time...) Would be surprised to see monochrome asserting something so blatantly false.
> 
> -- h
> 
> PS Re "pusher button" yes - I agree - I have the same movement in my Heritage 1973 - was wrong to talk about crown "ghost" position


Sorry, I misunderstood what you wrote. Apparently I just skimmed right over the second sentence and started tapping away. I honestly don't remember if it clicked our not, but I have no reason to doubt they're right.


----------



## harryst

mojorison_75 said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood what you wrote.


Forgiven, young man (somebody answered already above, and, via preponderance of evidence...)



> I honestly don't remember if it clicked our not, but I have no reason to doubt they're right.


...the big question is: does it bother you? (that they threw in a movement in a case w/o modifying it, that is)

-- h


----------



## mojorison_75

harryst said:


> ...the big question is: does it bother you? (that they threw in a movement in a case w/o modifying it, that is)
> 
> -- h


 I guess if it was really loud, made adjusting the hands clunky or something drastic like that it would bother me. Since it was apparently quiet enough that it didn't stick in my memory I say it's no big deal. Honestly ghost dates don't really bother me either. I would much rather have a click at midnight than a date window shoehorned on the Big Eye.


----------



## harryst

mojorison_75 said:


> Since it was apparently quiet enough that it didn't stick in my memory I say it's no big deal. Honestly ghost dates don't really bother me either. I would much rather have a click at midnight than a date window shoehorned on the Big Eye.


This is the WUS forum - not a consumerist form => heresy! (I am reporting both you and @Kirkawall to the mods  )


----------



## mojorison_75

harryst said:


> This is the WUS forum - not a consumerist form => heresy! (I am reporting both you and @Kirkawall to the mods  )


----------



## NC_Hager626

Stopped at my AD today, and he informed me that Longine's re-issue of the Silver Arrow is even more spectacular seen in person than what is seen circulating on the internet.


----------



## railmonster2914

I've read a couple of hands-on articles and no mention of lug-to-lug. These watch sites have to do a better job.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Time and Tide's hands-on review provides some additional information on the Silver Arrow along with some excellent pics of its dial: HANDS-ON: A return to elegance with the Longines Silver Arrow


----------



## bluevolt

NC_Hager626 said:


> Time and Tide's hands-on review provides some additional information on the Silver Arrow l:


I am very interested in this Longines. No date, smaller than 40, a beautiful dial, and lumed hands and indices? Could be my perfect watch!


----------



## NC_Hager626

bluevolt said:


> I am very interested in this Longines. No date, smaller than 40, a beautiful dial, and lumed hands and indices? Could be my perfect watch!


I am as well giving this watch some serious thought. Because of the latest lockdown, I have yet to see it in person and it may be a watch that I will wait until things start back up for me once this COVID-19 crisis lightens up. In the meantime though, I will keep reading up on it.


----------



## theEntreriCode

I would love to own this watch. Longines is clearly going places with their new designs. This seems to be the best of the bunch. Sadly, I have to admit, the lume is just annoying. Why on EARTH does one need it on this watch?! SImply takes away from a magnificent time piece.


----------



## railmonster2914

theEntreriCode said:


> Why on EARTH does one need it on this watch?! SImply takes away from a magnificent time piece.


Because the original 34 mm had it?


----------



## theEntreriCode

railmonster2914 said:


> Because the original 34 mm had it?


In my humble opinion, It doesn't suit this watch. If the original had it is enough of a reason, might as well keep the original size too


----------



## One-Seventy

theEntreriCode said:


> In my humble opinion, It doesn't suit this watch. If the original had it is enough of a reason, might as well keep the original size too


Well, scale and feature count are two separate things. Back in the day, this was supposed to be a sporting watch (it was named after Mercedes's GP cars). Only today, to us it looks like a thin little dress watch because our idea of "sports watch" is now _this_:










The other good use of lume is to improve legibility when the polished hands disappear in certain light. In any event, the lume infills are pretty restrained.


----------



## theEntreriCode

One-Seventy said:


> Well, scale and feature count are two separate things. Back in the day, this was supposed to be a sporting watch (it was named after Mercedes's GP cars). Only today, to us it looks like a thin little dress watch because our idea of "sports watch" is now _this_:
> 
> View attachment 15883419
> 
> 
> The other good use of lume is to improve legibility when the polished hands disappear in certain light. In any event, the lume infills are pretty restrained.


Yiikes! Mille went all out on that one! Truth is I consider the Reverso a sports watch, not a dress one, and even lume, I'd consider the Silver Arrow a sporty watch. Anyways it's horses for courses.


----------



## railmonster2914

Here's a hands-on preview from Watch Advisor:






The author mentions that the lug to lug is 48 mm. My daily wearer (Nodus Duality) has a 48 mm lug to lug, so I think this will fit just as well on my wrist. Time to contact my AD.

Really wish there was a bracelet option, perhaps a modern, non-elastic version of the original shown in the video as well.


----------



## NC_Hager626

railmonster2914 said:


> Here's a hands-on preview from Watch Advisor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author mentions that the lug to lug is 48 mm. My daily wearer (Nodus Duality) has a 48 mm lug to lug, so I think this will fit just as well on my wrist. Time to contact my AD.
> 
> Really wish there was a bracelet option, perhaps a modern, non-elastic version of the original shown on the video as well.


I really wished you did not post this video. Because now I am even more inclined to see it in person and probably drop some serious cash. But all this will have to wait as where I live, we are in a provincial lockdown mode.

The video did an excellent job showcasing the Silver Arrow-much better than the pics on the internet-but it was kinda too bad its sound bit was lousy. My two questions would be what is the overall length of its strap and will the strap fit my approx. 20 cm wrist?


----------



## railmonster2914

NC_Hager626 said:


> I really wished you did not post this video. Because now I am even more inclined to see it in person and probably drop some serious cash. But all this will have to wait as where I live, we are in a provincial lockdown mode.
> 
> The video did an excellent job showcasing the Silver Arrow-much better than the pics on the internet-but it was kinda too bad its sound bit was lousy. My two questions would be what is the overall length of its strap and will the strap fit my approx. 20 cm wrist?


Haha I swear I'm not on Longines' payroll.  I hope when I talk to my AD she'd give me the same discount I got on my Heritage Military. Good luck and I hope things get better where you live.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Has anyone received their Silver Arrow yet? Wrist shots, thoughts?


----------



## railmonster2914

TJ Boogie said:


> Has anyone received their Silver Arrow yet? Wrist shots, thoughts?


I might be able to post something soon, we'll see. I went to the mall today into a jewelry store that happens to be a Longines AD as well. I talked shop with the manager who also happens to be a watch enthusiast. He said he might be able to get me the watch for $1.8k out the door with cash payment.


----------



## TJ Boogie

railmonster2914 said:


> I might be able to post something soon, we'll see. I went to the mall today and went into a jewelry store that happens to be a Longines AD as well. I talked shop with the manager who also happens to be a watch enthusiast. He said he might be able to get me the watch for $1.8k out the door with cash payment.


Fantastic! It's such a gorgeous watch, I'm waiting for mine at the moment.


----------



## railmonster2914

TJ Boogie said:


> Fantastic! It's such a gorgeous watch, I'm waiting for mine at the moment.


Congrats! I had some interesting turn of events this past week. I asked an AD who I've bought 3 watches from if she'll be able to at least match or even better, beat the mall AD's price of $1800 out the door. I thought she wouldn't budge based on what I paid for my Heritage Military. To my surprise, she flexed and gave me a price of $1600 out the door! So I dropped off my cash payment today at her place and my watch is now ordered. The only not-so-good news is that I will have to wait 6-8 weeks to get the watch, as it's currently out of stock and she mentioned that Longines will have to build it. No worries though, I got a "backlog" and will be happy to give some wrist time to my other timepieces while waiting for this beauty.


----------



## TJ Boogie

railmonster2914 said:


> To my surprise, she flexed and gave me a price of $1600 out the door! So I dropped off my cash payment today at her place and my watch is now ordered. The only not-so-good news is that I will have to wait 6-8 weeks to get the watch, as it's currently out of stock and she mentioned that Longines will have to build it. No worries though, I got a "backlog" and will be happy to give some wrist time to my other timepieces while waiting for this beauty.


Fantastic! Worth the wait, and what a price - well done and congratulations (6-8 weeks will fly by)


----------



## grenert

Wow, Railmonster2914, where are you located? I need an AD like that! 😀


----------



## railmonster2914

grenert said:


> Wow, Railmonster2914, where are you located? I need an AD like that! 😀


I live here in the Bay Area, Northern California. "My" AD is Dioro Jewelers. I think it helped that I've bought 3 watches before the Silver Arrow from Corinne.


----------



## grenert

Awesome, in my neck of the woods! Thanks!


----------



## railmonster2914

grenert said:


> Awesome, in my neck of the woods! Thanks!


Cool! Just an FYI I get my prices because they're cash payments. I think they'd be higher if I paid with either a credit or a debit card. Plus this is my 4th watch from Dioro. Not sure if Corinne would take care of first time customers the same way, but no harm in trying.


----------



## bluevolt

The Silver Arrow is (finally) in stock at my local Longines AD. I'll visit them tomorrow on the way back from work, and see how it looks and feels on my wrist!


----------



## TJ Boogie

bluevolt said:


> The Silver Arrow is (finally) in stock at my local Longines AD. I'll visit them tomorrow on the way back from work, and see how it looks and feels on my wrist!


I'm excited to hear back! Have fun


----------



## vmgotit

I like this model a lot. Thanks for sharing this! Vance.


----------



## bluevolt

I tried on the Silver Arrow an hour ago. It's a very nice watch with balanced proportions, but it doesn't sit well on my wrist 

My search for a suitable no-date watch continues...


----------



## railmonster2914

bluevolt said:


> I tried on the Silver Arrow an hour ago. It's a very nice watch with balanced proportions, but it doesn't sit well on my wrist
> 
> My search for a suitable no-date watch continues...


Hmmm, I'm interested to know what it was you didn't like about the watch? Is it the lug to lug?


----------



## bluevolt

railmonster2914 said:


> Hmmm, I'm interested to know what it was you didn't like about the watch? Is it the lug to lug?


Yes, the lug to lug dimensions felt 'off' on my diminutive wrist. Also, the primary dial felt small due to the thick bezel. The dimensions reminded me of another watch that I tried last year - the time-only Grand Seiko SBGW231. My eyesight isn't as great as it used to be, so I was not able to appreciate the fluted indices and other finer details of the Silver Arrow.

I guess I'm spoiled by my existing dress watch - the Mont Blanc Chronometrie Ultra Slim. On paper, it's a smaller watch (38 mm dia), but the lugs slope down and the main dial is larger and easy to read due to the thinner bezel.

I really wanted to like this watch, so I'll try it again in a few months to see if I see it differently.


----------



## NC_Hager626

I was at my AD this afternoon (for a completely different matter) and saw the Silver Arrow on display. I asked if I could see the Silver Arrow, which he then proceeded to remove it from the Longine display case.

Overall, I was quite impressed with the Silver Arrow and how it fitted on my wrist. Several things that struck out for me were: 

winding the L888.5 was buttery smooth;
the brown matte calfskin leather strap is quite supple,
the dial had a creamy metallic reflection under the fluorescent lighting - it would have been interesting to see the dial under natural lighting; and
because of the bezel's thickness, the dial was more diminutive than I expected.

For now, the consideration process has begun.


----------



## Komboloi

I just love the subtle art deco, which reminds me of a 1940's train station. This would be the perfect watch for a 2 week First Class train holiday. I also think it'd look pretty spiffy in the box next to my Dolce Vita and Column Wheel Chrono....


----------



## horgo99

I am really hoping to see this first hand soon...a 3 Longines collection of Silver Arrow, Bronze LLD, and black Flagship Heritage would just about do me I think!


----------



## bluevolt

It's a very pretty watch for sure! I really like the aesthetics.


----------



## railmonster2914

Here she is, came in after 4 weeks! 😁 I have a 7 inch wrist on a good warm day, and it's pretty warm here in NorCal.














































Sorry for the horrible pics, I was kind of in a hurry when I took them. But rest assured it looks better in the metal/leather! 😁


----------



## Komboloi

Congratulations! Lovely watch.


----------



## grenert

Fits you very well!


----------



## NC_Hager626

Congrats *railmonster2914 *on your Silver Arrow.


----------



## railmonster2914

Thank you, fellas! Hope to see others post their pics here soon too.


----------



## asadtiger

thats a beauty...thank you for sharing railmonster2914...wear in good health and share lots of pictures


----------



## bluevolt

Very pretty! Looks great on your wrist. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Railmonster Love it!! Congrats! I can’t wait for mine, I bought a strap a month ago in anticipation 🤣


----------



## railmonster2914

Thanks guys! Will definitely take more pictures later, maybe alongside another Dioro purchase. ?

@TJ Boogie can't wait to see yours with a different strap. I think a tapering strap works better with this watch, although the stock straps do look good as well.


----------



## TJ Boogie

railmonster2914 said:


> Thanks guys! Will definitely take more pictures later, maybe alongside another Dioro purchase. ?
> 
> @TJ Boogie can't wait to see yours with a different strap. I think a tapering strap works better with this watch, although the stock straps do look good as well.


yeah your watch looks incredible on the OE strap, what a great profile the Silver Arrow has at that height. My strap tapers, I'll be sure to post some photos when mine arrives (I'm not sure my strap can improve On the OE strap). ??


----------



## railmonster2914

TJ Boogie said:


> yeah your watch looks incredible on the OE strap, what a great profile the Silver Arrow has at that height. My strap tapers, I'll be sure to post some photos when mine arrives (I'm not sure my strap can improve On the OE strap). ??


Cool! Quite frankly I wish Longines created a bracelet for it. The original looked great on a bracelet:




























If I were to pick, I kinda like the bracelet in the last pic which looks like a BOR type. Maybe Longines will also re-release a black-dialed version with either SS or gilted indexes and hands and a nice bracelet.


----------



## TJ Boogie

railmonster2914 said:


> Cool! Quite frankly I wish Longines created a bracelet for it. The original looked great on a bracelet:
> 
> If I were to pick, I kinda like the bracelet in the last pic which looks like a BOR type. Maybe Longines will also re-release a black-dialed version with either SS or gilted indexes and hands and a nice bracelet.


Those bracelets, and the black gilt look incredible. Pure class.


----------



## railmonster2914

TJ Boogie said:


> Those bracelets, and the black gilt look incredible. Pure class.


Indeed! I forgot to mention that awhile back I made a comment on Watch Advisor's YouTube channel that Longines needs to make heritage models with bracelets and he said he will let Matthias Breschan (Longines CEO) know.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Mine came in a few days ago, it's quite comfortable and non-obtrusive under 10mm. I find it aesthetically-pleasing, and very comfortable with the thin Hodinkee Croc I put on (19mm-16mm taper). I'd love the option of a bracelet as was discussed, but I won't push my luck..


----------



## cleger

TJ Boogie said:


> I'd love the option of a bracelet as was discussed, but I won't push my luck..


Thanks for posting your photos. I'm seriously considering one of these.

Re: a bracelet, I think it will be a challenge, and none may be forthcoming, due to the shape of the case & lugs.

The mid-case is curved outward, top-to-bottom. It's a sort of spheroid, such that it has a convex "bulge" between the lugs. For an end-link to span that bulge, it would need to be either stamped/hollow, or else finished with a recess to accommodate.

But, the lugs converge as they leave the case, so no (fitted) end-link can be inserted radially -- it would have to be inserted axially, and that convex part of the case gets in the way. I can conceive of a way to make a fitted end link, but the spring bars would have to enter from the top, which is a no-no. Maybe others have better ideas.


----------



## TJ Boogie

cleger said:


> Thanks for posting your photos. I'm seriously considering one of these.
> 
> Re: a bracelet, I think it will be a challenge, and none may be forthcoming, due to the shape of the case & lugs.
> 
> The mid-case is curved outward, top-to-bottom. It's a sort of spheroid, such that it has a convex "bulge" between the lugs. For an end-link to span that bulge, it would need to be either stamped/hollow, or else finished with a recess to accommodate.
> 
> But, the lugs converge as they leave the case, so no (fitted) end-link can be inserted radially -- it would have to be inserted axially, and that convex part of the case gets in the way. I can conceive of a way to make a fitted end link, but the spring bars would have to enter from the top, which is a no-no. Maybe others have better ideas.


Agreed regarding the bracelet. It's really comfy on a strap, and would probably accompany a really diverse group of them, however - an off-white dial probably looks great with a lot of color options.

It's a fun 3-hander. I wish I had a better camera to capture details and minimize glare.


----------



## NC_Hager626

TJ Boogie said:


> Mine came in a few days ago, it's quite comfortable and non-obtrusive under 10mm. I find it aesthetically-pleasing, and very comfortable with the thin Hodinkee Croc I put on (19mm-16mm taper). I'd love the option of a bracelet as was discussed, but I won't push my luck..


Congrats on your Silver Arrow and it looks great on the Hodinkee Croc strap and on the wrist.

BTW, technically I am a Silver Arrow owner as of today with a complete payment for it. However, I will be receiving my Silver Arrow with the next shipment out of Switzerland, which will be in about three weeks' time - looking forward to the 1st or 2nd week of October.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Can't wait to hear your impressions, @NC_Hager626! Very cool watch. It makes me think of Howard Hughes or Alec Baldwin's character in _The Shadow_.


----------



## TJ Boogie

NC_Hager626 said:


> Congrats on your Silver Arrow and it looks great on the Hodinkee Croc strap and on the wrist.
> 
> BTW, technically I am a Silver Arrow owner as of today with a complete payment for it. However, I will be receiving my Silver Arrow with the next shipment out of Switzerland, which will be in about three weeks' time - looking forward to the 1st or 2nd week of October.


Congrats! And thank you. They're great little watches. I'm excited for your delivery, and looking forward to seeing photos of the upcoming arrival~


----------



## domayotte

TJ Boogie said:


> Congrats! And thank you. They're great little watches. I'm excited for your delivery, and looking forward to seeing photos of the upcoming arrival~


Gents, congrats to both and looking forward to reading on-going updates from you and @NC_Hager626. The Longines Silver Arrow is very high on my list of temptations. Eager to see how it wears for each of you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## railmonster2914

@TJ Boogie congrats on the watch, looks great on you! The watch really looks classy but can also be a nice casual watch.

@NC_Hager626 looking forward to your pics when you get yours.


----------



## TJ Boogie

railmonster2914 said:


> @TJ Boogie congrats on the watch, looks great on you! The watch really looks classy but can also be a nice casual watch.
> 
> @NC_Hager626 looking forward to your pics when you get yours.


Thanks!


----------



## bluevolt

TJ Boogie said:


> I find it aesthetically-pleasing, and very comfortable with the thin Hodinkee Croc I put on (19mm-16mm taper).


It looks perfect with the Hodinkee Croc strap. IMHO, your strap is a superior visual and proportional match for the Silver Arrow. Congratulations, and wear it in good health! Thank for sharing the pictures


----------



## TJ Boogie

bluevolt said:


> It looks perfect with the Hodinkee Croc strap. IMHO, your strap is a superior visual and proportional match for the Silver Arrow. Congratulations, and wear it in good health! Thank for sharing the pictures


Thank you! It really accommodates a variety of straps, and strap swaps are a snap from the underside.


----------



## tmoore

Another beautiful example of a Longines. Congrats. I become more a Longines fanboy every day.


----------



## CaliMex

TJ Boogie said:


> Mine came in a few days ago, it's quite comfortable and non-obtrusive under 10mm. I find it aesthetically-pleasing, and very comfortable with the thin Hodinkee Croc I put on (19mm-16mm taper). I'd love the option of a bracelet as was discussed, but I won't push my luck..


Congrats on your new Longines! I also long for a bracelet on my Longines and am eyeing the 19mm OEM bracelet on the new Classic Sector Dial.


----------



## TJ Boogie

tmoore said:


> Another beautiful example of a Longines. Congrats. I become more a Longines fanboy every day.





CaliMex said:


> Congrats on your new Longines! I also long for a bracelet on my Longines and am eyeing the 19mm OEM bracelet on the new Classic Sector Dial.
> View attachment 16126854


Thank you! I've also been looking at that black sector dial.


----------



## adiuvat

I'm liking the indices and the case size of the new Silver Arrow a lot. Considering it for my next dress watch.

But curious if the movement is fully modified to remove the date mechanism or not. Can someone please confirm if the new Longines Silver Arrow has the ghost date crown position and the date change click at mid-night? Thanks.


----------



## Komboloi

It's a beautiful watch in the photos, but I've never seen one. For those of you who have, I have a couple questions:

--- Are the details in the hour markings, so strikingly art deco in the photos, appreciable in real life, or are they too small to notice the details?

--- The lugs look longish. How is this watch fitting for those of you with thinner wrists (say, sub 7 inches)?


----------



## One-Seventy

Gosh, there is an obession with the ghost date position. Given this is something you interact with very infrequently it seems an odd thing to be fixated on. 

Anyway it's a lovely watch, which I'm sure many folks will pass on because the crown clocks twice rather one once when pulling it out to set the time. No problem, at least they aren't all being hoovered up and sold for a 20% markup


----------



## adiuvat

adiuvat said:


> I'm liking the indices and the case size of the new Silver Arrow a lot. Considering it for my next dress watch.
> 
> But curious if the movement is fully modified to remove the date mechanism or not. Can someone please confirm if the new Longines Silver Arrow has the ghost date crown position and the date change click at mid-night? Thanks.


Could anyone who handled/owned the watch confirm on this?


----------



## NC_Hager626

adiuvat said:


> Could anyone who handled/owned the watch confirm on this?


Longines manufactures high-quality Swiss-made mechanical quartz watches. As such, their mechanical movements reflect the same high-quality standards when it comes to their mechanical movements. In other words, if there is no date aperture, then there would be no "ghost" crown position.

As someone who owns the Silver Arrow, I can safely say there is no ghost date position when the crown is pulled out. Furthermore, as there is no date aperture, I do not hear a click sound when the hour and minute hands move past the 12 o'clock hour marker either at noon or midnight — if there is no "ghost" date position, then setting one's watch either in the a.m. or p.m. position becomes irrelevant.


----------



## adiuvat

NC_Hager626 said:


> Longines manufactures high-quality Swiss-made mechanical quartz watches. As such, their mechanical movements reflect the same high-quality standards when it comes to their mechanical movements. In other words, if there is no date aperture, then there would be no "ghost" crown position.
> 
> As someone who owns the Silver Arrow, I can safely say there is no ghost date position when the crown is pulled out. Furthermore, as there is no date aperture, I do not hear a click sound when the hour and minute hands move past the 12 o'clock hour marker either at noon or midnight — if there is no "ghost" date position, then setting one's watch either in the a.m. or p.m. position becomes irrelevant.


Thank you for confirming. I agree, I should not have expected a respectable brand like Longines to cut corners like some micro-brands do. Thanks again for taking the time to confirm. Much appreciated.

IMHO, the lack of ghost/phantom date position indicates a higher dedication to the craft and a willingness to follow-through with the design aesthetic of a no-date watch, instead of cutting corners and 'hiding' the date feature by simply slapping a cover-up dial on it. To me, it's not about the 'obsession' of having to pull the crown once vs. twice as some would incorrectly assume. It's more about the seamless execution of a feature(or the lack of it, in this case). Anyways, we all have our preferences in this hobby(and in life in general) and I'm equally happy for those who do not mind the ghost-date vs. those who do.


----------



## One-Seventy

adiuvat said:


> Thank you for confirming. I agree, I should not have expected a respectable brand like Longines to cut corners like some micro-brands do. Thanks again for taking the time to confirm. Much appreciated.
> 
> IMHO, the lack of ghost/phantom date position indicates a higher dedication to the craft and a willingness to follow-through with the design aesthetic of a no-date watch, instead of cutting corners and 'hiding' the date feature by simply slapping a cover-up dial on it. To me, it's not about the 'obsession' of having to pull the crown once vs. twice as some would incorrectly assume.


It's not an assumption - just an observation of the frequency of discussion. Of all the posts in this thread, more of them seem to be concerned with the ghost date position than any other characteristic. It appeared in the second reply, and dominated the discussion from then on. Only later did anyone comment on things like design. When the thread was resurrected, it was about the ghost date again. And finally, here is a vintage Silver Arrow!


----------



## adiuvat

One-Seventy said:


> It's not an assumption - just an observation of the frequency of discussion. Of all the posts in this thread, more of them seem to be concerned with the ghost date position than any other characteristic. It appeared in the second reply, and dominated the discussion from then on. Only later did anyone comment on things like design. When the thread was resurrected, it was about the ghost date again. And finally, here is a vintage Silver Arrow!
> 
> View attachment 16214885


Cool. Then I'm very glad more people are curious about the proper execution of the no-date dial. And finally here's a few more vintage Silver Arrows!!


----------



## railmonster2914

IMO at the price point a ghost date position is unacceptable. Even some microbrands at lower price points are actually using the correct movement in time-only pieces. There's so much competition in this space that the manufacturer that does the right thing gets my money, all other things being equal.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## adiuvat

railmonster2914 said:


> IMO at the price point a ghost date position is unacceptable. Even some microbrands at lower price points are actually using the correct movement in time-only pieces. There's so much competition in this space that the manufacturer that does the right thing gets my money, all other things being equal.


Completely agree!


----------



## adiuvat

JohnM252 said:


> I can live with the ghost gate. In fact I never even noticed it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16216051


That's an awesome shot, thanks for sharing. The silver arrow is such a cool dress watch. The smaller size, simple case and dial design with the lance hands, the overall aesthetic are that of a dress watch but the striated indices and the yellow lume add just the right amount of casual vibe.


----------



## krupa

I have the watch (Longines Silver Arrow 2021). I can confirm: there is no ghost date position - only winding position and position to set the time (crown pull out). This tread is very misleading. I almost loose interest in the watch because of false informations here. Fortunately Silver Arrow was available at my local AD. I've checked the watch in the shop and bought it the same day.


----------



## asadtiger

krupa said:


> I have the watch (Longines Silver Arrow 2021). I can confirm: there is no ghost date position - only winding position and position to set the time (crown pull out). This tread is very misleading. I almost loose interest in the watch because of false informations here. Fortunately Silver Arrow was available at my local AD. I've checked the watch in the shop and bought it the same day.


Actually this makes sense to me in that Longines Marine National has an automatic no date movement with no ghost position so it makes sense that Longines uses no date movements on its no date watches...I sure hope that this record can be set straight by other owners too.

It is a very elegant and gorgeous watch 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

asadtiger said:


> Actually this makes sense to me in that Longines Marine National has an automatic no date movement with no ghost position so it makes sense that Longines uses no date movements on its no date watches...I sure hope that this record can be set straight by other owners too.
> 
> It is a very elegant and gorgeous watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I should have corrected myself in post #84. There is one Longines model I am aware of that has no date; however, there is a "ghost-position" and it is the Longines Aviation BigEye, which has the L688 movement. I would assume removing the date aperture on the L688—because it is a column wheel movement—would probably provide further complications/issues to the movement itself, and would not have been cost effective to do so. ETA A08.L01 [Watch Wiki]


----------



## adiuvat

krupa said:


> I have the watch (Longines Silver Arrow 2021). I can confirm: there is no ghost date position - only winding position and position to set the time (crown pull out). This tread is very misleading. I almost loose interest in the watch because of false informations here. Fortunately Silver Arrow was available at my local AD. I've checked the watch in the shop and bought it the same day.


Cool, thanks for reconfirming. How do you like the watch? How does the stock strap feel? Could you share some pics if possible?


----------



## One-Seventy

NC_Hager626 said:


> I should have corrected myself in post #84. There is one Longines model I am aware of that has no date; however, there is a "ghost-position" and it is the Longines Aviation BigEye, which has the L688 movement. I would assume removing the date aperture on the L688—because it is a column wheel movement—would probably provide further complications/issues to the movement itself, and would not have been cost effective to do so. ETA A08.L01 [Watch Wiki]


There are a couple of dozen no-date Longines available these days.

Also there is no "ghost position" on BigEye movement. Even with the version of that movement that does have a date window, and all other movements with date wheels based on the 7753 architecture, there is still no middle position that does anything, since the date is advanced by a pusher on the side, which has also been removed from the BigEye. The crown does nothing for date correction because it cannot do anything. What there is, is a space in the relatively long travel between winding and setting positions. There is no crown position there, it's an arbitrary point between position 1 (winding) and 2 (setting).

(I have this vision of sour-faced men, all pinching the crown carefully to avoid applying too much break-out force from position 1 in order to try to get it to stay in some middle position or the other, at which point they can turn the crown and have it go click... click... click so they can "_aha! a ghost position, I'll not buy this watch in a thousand years because of it_". It's strange, like bizzare-o-world.)

For example I have a Zenith which has a no-date Elite. The travel between positions 1 (winding) and 2 (setting) is approximately 1 mm, the same as it is for the dated version, which I also have. In _that _movement, half-way between winding and setting, still 1 mm apart, is a definite middle position adjusts the calendar back and forth. But in the no-date version, all of the calendar works have been removed. When I pinch the crown very carefully, in my attempt to find a ghost position so I can do the "_aha!_" thing (see above), there is a sort of no-man's-land. It's possible to find this no-man's land with enough effort. In that position, I can turn the crown and not much happens. There's a faint clicking sound.

But this isn't the sound of a calendar mechanism lazily left in there by the manufacturer; it's the sound of me breaking the movement in order to prove some misleading, arbitrary point.


----------



## One-Seventy

krupa said:


> I have the watch (Longines Silver Arrow 2021). I can confirm: there is no ghost date position - only winding position and position to set the time (crown pull out). This tread is very misleading. I almost loose interest in the watch because of false informations here.


That's uninformed rubbish on the internet for you!


----------



## adiuvat

krupa said:


> I have the watch (Longines Silver Arrow 2021). I can confirm: there is no ghost date position - only winding position and position to set the time (crown pull out). This tread is very misleading. I almost loose interest in the watch because of false informations here. Fortunately Silver Arrow was available at my local AD. I've checked the watch in the shop and bought it the same day.





One-Seventy said:


> That's uninformed rubbish on the internet for you!


So true! All the posts in this thread proclaiming/speculating that the Silver Arrow has a ghost date position do this awesome watch a great disservice. I was unsure of getting the watch myself reading through them. But, I'm very glad that I had persistently requested factual confirmation from the owners instead of going off of the speculations that others posted. And I'm very thankful for those who confirmed that there is no ghost date position so that it could allay any suspicions of future purchasers of the watch, like me. I certainly see this beauty in my future now! 



adiuvat said:


> I'm liking the indices and the case size of the new Silver Arrow a lot. Considering it for my next dress watch.
> 
> But curious if the movement is fully modified to remove the date mechanism or not. Can someone please confirm if the new Longines Silver Arrow has the ghost date crown position and the date change click at mid-night? Thanks.





adiuvat said:


> Could anyone who handled/owned the watch confirm on this?


----------



## krupa

adiuvat said:


> Cool, thanks for reconfirming. How do you like the watch? How does the stock strap feel? Could you share some pics if possible?


Hi, I still have the watch and it is a favourite in my collection. Previously I preferred divers, but since I have the Silver Arrow I gravitate to Longines near every time in the morning. I like the 50s vibe, mid century optimism that the watch evoke. Poor water resistant is not a problem anymore (famous Breitling Navitamer has the same and very few with water damage). Accuracy of the mechanism is amazing (maybe the luck of a draw) - in the last 3 weeks is +9 sec total, which help a lot to like the Silver Arrow - the most accurate in my collection.


----------



## adiuvat

krupa said:


> Hi, I still have the watch and it is a favourite in my collection. Previously I preferred divers, but since I have the Silver Arrow I gravitate to Longines near every time in the morning. I like the 50s vibe, mid century optimism that the watch evoke. Poor water resistant is not a problem anymore (famous Breitling Navitamer has the same and very few with water damage). Accuracy of the mechanism is amazing (maybe the luck of a draw) - in the last 3 weeks is +9 sec total, which help a lot to like the Silver Arrow - the most accurate in my collection.
> View attachment 16691712
> 
> View attachment 16691713


Great! I’m glad to hear. Cool pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## colonelpurple

Personally I don't buy a watch with no date
Very popular amongst forum aficionados, but not with the general public, based on what tends to go on sale .....
I know against the fashion here but just my 2 cents


----------



## Volf

railmonster2914 said:


> Here she is, came in after 4 weeks! 😁 I have a 7 inch wrist on a good warm day, and it's pretty warm here in NorCal.
> 
> View attachment 16073563
> 
> 
> View attachment 16073564
> 
> 
> View attachment 16073565
> 
> 
> View attachment 16073567
> 
> 
> View attachment 16073569
> 
> 
> Sorry for the horrible pics, I was kind of in a hurry when I took them. But rest assured it looks better in the metal/leather! 😁


Beautiful pictures! Such a nice watch! What sort of accuracy are you currently getting out of it?


----------



## cleger

Volf said:


> Beautiful pictures! Such a nice watch! What sort of accuracy are you currently getting out of it?


He might have drifted off. I've got one, and I'd be reluctant to answer, thinking that my experience is a bit of an outlier, but someone else (I forget who) posted similar results...

Mine gains a bit less than a quarter-second per day. That's when worn all day and night. At the moment, it's running about 5 seconds fast on June 22nd. I set it on the 1st.

It's the most accurate mechanical watch I've ever owned, and that's among several "chronometers" that cost as much as five times what this modest Longines did.

Your results may vary, and no maker will promise this kind of accuracy.


----------



## Volf

cleger said:


> He might have drifted off. I've got one, and I'd be reluctant to answer, thinking that my experience is a bit of an outlier, but someone else (I forget who) posted similar results...
> 
> Mine gains a bit less than a quarter-second per day. That's when worn all day and night. At the moment, it's running about 5 seconds fast on June 22nd. I set it on the 1st.
> 
> It's the most accurate mechanical watch I've ever owned, and that's among several "chronometers" that cost as much as five times what this modest Longines did.
> 
> Your results may vary, and no maker will promise this kind of accuracy.


Thanks mate, yeah I ask mostly out of interest more than realistic expectation, anecdotally I’ve had similar experience to you with my Longines Spirit (same movement as your Silver Arrow) with 5 seconds over 74 days, and my Tuxedo with a similar movement loses about 1-3 seconds a day… so yes, these are both about my second most accurate series of movements I’ve ever owned- which is pretty cool . I just love the look of the Silver Arrow… have to begin saving up now…


----------



## railmonster2914

Volf said:


> Beautiful pictures! Such a nice watch! What sort of accuracy are you currently getting out of it?


When I was wearing it last year, it was pretty bang on during the summer time, maybe losing half to a full second a day when worn from 9 AM to 10 PM. I wore different watches during the winter so I don't know what the time keeping is like in the colder months. It is currently not in my rotation but I'll wear it when the colder months come around. Technically-speaking the silicon hairspring should help alleviate huge deviations in timekeeping due to temperature changes.

You kind of have to play around with how you store your watches when you take them off to see what offsets the behavior of the timekeeping when you wear them.


----------



## JohnM67

This one is +2 seconds per day.


----------

